# TT and Lymph nodes



## noinsanity76 (Oct 30, 2012)

So, I have a bunch of things going on but I was curious if anyone has had a TT with lymph dissection? I can't find much about how it goes,, what recovery is like etc. Can you fill me in? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I had a central neck dissection. I think recovery is the same as a TT...I mean, unless your nodes are really big/troublesome/etc.

I was up, talking, using the restroom, walking, drinking etc within an hour or two of getting back to my room. Re-roofed the house with my husband 10 days after surgery. Everyone is different, but my experience was that it was a breeze.


----------

